# C2 Motorsports tune still has rev hang. C2 Representatives have kept me waiting for two months.



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

**FIXED* C2 Motorsports tune still has rev hang. C2 representatives have kept me waiting for two months.*

*9-3-2013 update:* Spoke with Chris at C2 and was told they're shipping me an ECU with the correct tune. I should have it Friday or Saturday. 

I'll update again when I get the ECU installed this weekend :thumbup: 

Fixed! Ignore my rambling. 


Hello :wave: 

I've been having rev hang problem since my car was flashed with C2's 91 octane tune. 

In town speeds with description of the problems. 


Highway speeds. Notice how the revs slowly drop to 3,600 and then they just fall off. 


E-mails with time stamps. 

 

It's been almost two months since I originally contacted C2 about this problem. I think I've waited long enough.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh man that sucks. I'm gonna look at mine on the way home. I always felt mine was slow even with Unitronic stage 2 but that looks painful to me.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

call back, bennett is not there anymore


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

I called yesterday afternoon and left a message


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

They do good product but you have to annoy them so that they can do something for you. 

Wanted to buy so many thing with them and each time I ended up buying from somewhere else.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We apologize for any oversight that may have been caused by our previous employee and I am not here to "throw anyone under the bus"......but I have been getting several reports lately of customers that were not emailed back; non return of phone calls, etc.

I apologize if he or anyone here at C2 overlooked you, and would like to find a solution for your ASAP. Please contact us at your earliest convenience so we can address this immediately.

Please use one of the following ACTIVE emails

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

or call our office Mon - Fri 8am to 5pm EST
502.895.3660

We do not consistently get IM message alerts from VWVortex, so please email or call instead of sending an IM here; I don't want you to go unanswered.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

I appreciate the reply and contact information. Just sent Ryan an e-mail with my information. :thumbup:


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

13 day update: No one has returned my phone call or e-mail. This is disappointing to say the least.

Anyone have a recommendation of what to do? Should I contact the BBB?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Disappointing to say the least. I've got the run around from a few companies on vortex when I've had questions before and it's frustrating. It's always worse though when there is no support after the sale. Best of luck!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Try united motorsports!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Dronks said:


> 13 day update: No one has returned my phone call or e-mail. This is disappointing to say the least.
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation of what to do? Should I contact the BBB?


What is your name (as I am not able to track you by Vortex user name); I have not received ANY emails or phone messages. Who are you speaking to here when you call? This is very upsetting to me, and I would like to get to the bottom of this immediately.

Will you please call the office and request to speak to me personally?

Chris Collier
C2Motorsports Inc


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I had the same problem after having my SRI and retune but I got mine fixed.

How?

I got a UM tune.

Same issue, I voiced problems, only got cursory answers, and no followup when I tried to press the matter further.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

I have also sent you a private IM with my personal contact information, and am waiting to hear back from you.

c2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We are in the office until 5pm EST today, and hope hear from you.
We will be closed for the Labor Day Weekend, and returning to the office Tuesday.

Chris
c2


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Just updating the thread:

Spoke with Chris at C2 and was told they're shipping me an ECU with the correct tune. I should have it Friday or Saturday.

I'll update again when I get the ECU installed this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

:thumbup: for customer service.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Dronks said:


> Just updating the thread:
> 
> Spoke with Chris at C2 and was told they're shipping me an ECU with the correct tune. I should have it Friday or Saturday.
> 
> I'll update again when I get the ECU installed this weekend :thumbup:


Scott it was a pleasure to speak with you last night, and I am glad that we could get a CORE ECU with all of your requested revisions preloaded to it. It will be shipping out to you Priority, so I expect you to have it by Friday.

Please report back to me, and if we need to make another round of revisions...just let me know, and we can go from there.

C2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

9.6.13 Status Update

We checked the Priority tracking and your core ECU for exchange was in Green Bay, WI as of this morning and shows a delivery confirmation for today.

C2


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

C2Motorsports said:


> 9.6.13 Status Update
> 
> We checked the Priority tracking and your core ECU for exchange was in Green Bay, WI as of this morning and shows a delivery confirmation for today.
> 
> C2


Got it, installed it and really liking the improvements. Put about 70 highway miles on today and everything runs like advertised. I called and left a message at 5:45 your time to thank you and your team.

I'll cruise around town tomorrow and get another video made demonstrating how it runs now along with a brief description of how it was working with you.

Thanks again,
Scott

P.S. I got the old ECU to USPS :thumbup:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Dronks said:


> Got it, installed it and really liking the improvements. Put about 70 highway miles on today and everything runs like advertised. I called and left a message at 5:45 your time to thank you and your team.
> 
> I'll cruise around town tomorrow and get another video made demonstrating how it runs now along with a brief description of how it was working with you.
> 
> ...


Scott,

Glad to hear things are going well....and we look forward to hearing your updates.
Please do not hesitate to contact me directly with any further requests. :thumbup: :thumbup:

chris
c2


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

C2Motorsports said:


> Scott,
> 
> Glad to hear things are going well....and we look forward to hearing your updates.
> Please do not hesitate to contact me directly with any further requests. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Thank you so much for taking care of this. I know life gives you lemons but you guys really made lemonade out of this one. Whatever the situation was you guys handled it well. Thank you.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

tchilds said:


> Thank you so much for taking care of this. I know life gives you lemons but you guys really made lemonade out of this one. Whatever the situation was you guys handled it well. Thank you.


Scott (OP) and all,

Thank you again for allowing us the opportunity to turn this situation around for you. Due to "personalities" here at C2, who no longer work here....your request was overlooked and that is NOT acceptable by our customer service standards. Again, thank you personally for allowing us to correct the situation, and please do not hesitate to contact us for anything in the future.

Chris,
C2Motorsports


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad it worked out for ya'll. I'm just a bystander not the OP though :wave:


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

I now have about 250 miles on the tune and everything is working awesome! I'll add the latest video to the original post.

Thanks again C2, really happy with your product :thumbup:


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

[No message]


----------

